# What kind of flower is this?



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

This is the first year I have really noticed the bees working this flower. I assume it is some kind of Aster, but I'm not sure. They are working it as much as the Goldenrod.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

It is some kind of Aster. There are many different kinds.
Dave


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like White Heath Aster, a very common aster found in fields which bees work well.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

jmgi said:


> Looks like White Heath Aster, a very common aster found in fields which bees work well.


Thanks, I notice the bees seem to really like it. 

My wife has really been on me this year. I have not mowed any of my fields. She says the place is a total jungle, but I'm trying to let all the wild flowers mature and bloom, for my bees. I just can't seem to please all the girls in my life.


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

It's an aster. Mine are light purple and have more bumblebees than honeybees but the honeybees do work it


----------

